# HPM-100 Super tweeters....



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, i was checking out my hpm-100 speakers today and wanted to see if i could hear some sound from the super tweeters, both of mine seem dead, now i read other places that its very hard to hear from that type of tweeter and it is useless to even replace it. Is hat true?? Is it worth going on ebay and buying some replacements...

Also, i have another problem, there are 2 knobs on the speaker that are for the mids and highs, but when i adjust one of them, its scratchy, and the sound gets distorted until i play around with it some more. I know this is a connection problem somewhere, but i cant seem to figure out how to remove that panel for those knobs to ge behind it. Something kinda feels loose. I used some spray that you would use for cleaning amp knobs, but that didnt seem to help, so it must be the wiring.

One more question, could anyone tell me what could use to clean or maintain the speakers themselves, there is some dirt and sticky stuff near the bottom of the larger speaker.

Thanks, any help would be great !


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I did a little looking on the HPM 100 and the best I can find is that the super tweeter is crossed over at 15kHz. If this is the case you might not be able to hear the frequencies it plays due to natural or unnatural hearing degradation. It also does seem that the super tweeters did have connection problems so if you know you have little to no hearing loss at the very high end it might be a corroded connection. 

I can't really help you with the volume control since I didn't find much on it, sorry. As far as cleaning the unit what part is dirty exactly? I generally dust often and use a damp paper towel to get stuck on dirt off if it ever happen.


----------

